# Wilborns Race...May 2nd..



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

6:59 is me and the Green Brute....I finally came back...:rockn: I got 3rd overall.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice comeback! i bet he felt like poo


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice vid


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good job mark!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The right lane was awful. If you had the left you won everytime. George from bama boggers and myself are the only ones who won a heat in it.....


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice video and Congrats man you represented Kawi's well, that left lane definetly looked like the one to be in.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys...

There is a High Lifter race there August 29th.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Good job fellas !!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good job!


----------

